# Apple and Samsung face fines in Brazil



## Deleted member 24505 (May 20, 2022)

https://www.phonearena.com/news/apple-samsung-face-many-more-fines-in-brazil_id140240
Typical greedy big companies, make out they do it to be greener when in fact it's greedier


----------



## MarsM4N (May 20, 2022)

It's kinda like a *compartmentalization* of the pieces of a product (which will not work on it's own), just to increase profit margins.

Imagine they start selling monitors or TV's without power cables, because "everyone has them laying around". Well, we aren't there yet.
We are here _**_: *Apple has a special tool designed specifically for removing the Studio Display's power cable*


----------



## P4-630 (May 20, 2022)

Milk 'em


----------



## Atomic77 (Dec 16, 2022)

Got Milk….


----------

